# Is my puppy purebred?



## Kirahsmama (Nov 18, 2013)

I am pretty sure she is but just thought I would post a picture of her with the parents. Forgive me I can't figure out how to make my own post.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Looks purebred as do the parents. 

To start your own thread, go into a forum then click on the new thread button at the top left above list of current threads.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Both parents look purebred GSD as does your puppy.

PS - your puppy is adorable


----------

